# Lift Off Sound



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

When playing single note riffs, the string sounds when I lift my finger off the fretboard. Is there a way to prevent that?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

You can deaden the string with your right or left hand depending on what you're playing. It'll take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I think it's going to be a while before I'm that coordinated. I never noticed this when playing acoustic. Is this something particular to electrics?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> I think it's going to be a while before I'm that coordinated. I never noticed this when playing acoustic. Is this something particular to electrics?


Well yes because everything you hear is amplified. Just like Adcandour pointed out. It's just a matter of fine tuning your muting hand skills. Something that helped me was learning You shook me all night long by AC/DC! A lot of left and right hand muting. I just played the hell out of that song because I knew there was a purpose to playing a cazillion times over. 

Just pick something you like to play personally because it will motivate you because you like what you're playing. There are a lot of songs out there to choose from.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Good advice, I'll work on this with a song I'm practicing now.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah...put in the hours to get your muting technique(s) down, like others mentioned. It'll click faster the more time you focus on that particular thing. Good luck, once you get it you do not forget it. It becomes very natural believe it or not. And getting it to the corect tempo is also key BTW, but begin slowly and work up from there.

I'm sure you've heard that before.


----------

